# Tv Antenna Signal Booster



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a new 210RS, does anyone know if it has a signal booster and if so where the on/off switch is located.

thanks


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I am going to say probably YES and it should be where the cable outlet is


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have looked everywhere for the Signal Booster with no results and have looked for it on the Keystone Spec page still no luck, next thing is to call Marcie at Lakeshore and see if she knows anything. by the way i found two elec plugins while hunting the signal booster.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

danny285 said:


> I have looked everywhere for the Signal Booster with no results and have looked for it on the Keystone Spec page still no luck, next thing is to call Marcie at Lakeshore and see if she knows anything. by the way i found two elec plugins while hunting the signal booster.


Look for a thin black button toward the back of the switch plate that the cable connection and 12 volt plug are on. Once you find it if you push it in a small green light should come on.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I will check that out tommorrow, but the ant cable and power cable go into a hole in the wall where the tv is mounted to wall. but ill look very closely.

thankd


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I found the antenna booster switch, it is located behind the flat screen mounting board that is mounted in the corner of cabinets and wall, i ran my hand up behind the board and felt it then took a flashlight and stood on my head while looking and there it was.

thanks everyone.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

took a flashlight and stood on my head while looking

[/quote]


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

At least it was easy to get to!


----------

